# Parvo Alert



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I noticed in other threads about people asking for a place that they can see where Parvo outbreaks are.

Parvo Alert is on FB and Twitter so you can check and see confirmed outbreaks via post code area.

https://www.facebook.com/ParvoAlert?fref=ts

https://twitter.com/ParvoAlert

These are all confirmed cases, no speculation it is run by VIRBAC UK.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

blooming heck that's a lot of places with Parvo don't think there is any yet in Wales


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

shirleystarr said:


> blooming heck that's a lot of places with Parvo don't think there is any yet in Wales


Parvovirus outbreak in Connah&#039;s Quay claims the lives of 20 dogs - North Wales Weekly News
seems to be earlier in the year but with so many in liverpool it isn't suprising.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

shirleystarr said:


> blooming heck that's a lot of places with Parvo don't think there is any yet in Wales


I love that little white dog picture.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I think a lot of people think it as prevalent as it is.. It's a bit bloody scary...


----------



## bay20 (Aug 14, 2013)

Meezey said:


> I noticed in other threads about people asking for a place that they can see where Parvo outbreaks are.
> 
> Parvo Alert is on FB and Twitter so you can check and see confirmed outbreaks via post code area.
> 
> ...


Eek  I just posted about my friends pup being poorly. Hope it's not parvo


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

bay20 said:


> Eek  I just posted about my friends pup being poorly. Hope it's not parvo


It would depend on the area, how is the puppy?


----------



## ackerleynelson (Feb 14, 2013)

I am agree with Meezey that it would depend on the area, how is the puppy?


----------



## bay20 (Aug 14, 2013)

Luckily he's fine thank you for asking  he was much better the next day, so wasn't parvo. Phew


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Just phoned the vet none is South Wales as far as she knows so fingers crossed we don't get it here


----------



## ChavasRegal (Aug 14, 2013)

A friend of mine just lost two dogs to Parvo, one an older dog and the other a 10 week puppy who had never left the house except for vaccination's  They live just round the corner from here and walked thier older dog the same places I walk Teddy.

This makes 4 deaths in the village I know of and am becoming increasingly worried about Teddy, I don't want to confine him to the house / garden as he gets cabin fever if cooped up too long. When Teddy had his last vaccinations we mentioned to the vet about a booster for Parvo at 19 weeks and she said it wasn't necessary what's your opinion on this?


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Not really sure as some dogs have had parvo jabs and they are still getting parvo Think if I were you I would go further afield and walk the dog or play in the garden with the dog do mind games to wear the dog out don't think I would risk taking the dog out if parvo is near you


----------



## ChavasRegal (Aug 14, 2013)

We've thought about taking him further afield its just finding somewhere where we would be comfortable taking him.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm going to start adding the alerts here too so last one from Saturday is Parvo in Swansea, several in Whittlets Ayr and vaccinated dog in South Sheffield


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Pup in Teesside TS6 and dog in Wakefield West Yorkshire.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Vets in Whitchurch Shropshire warning of Parvo in the area


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Alcester chronicle mentioned cases in redditch, worcester, evesham and Hartlebury also dog in DN16 over the weekend (survived)


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

I live in Derbyshire which has had four cases here in my town 3 of them have died. fortunately there hasn't been anymore cases for about a month now


----------



## DogManDan (Oct 28, 2013)

here is some good news.. i read on this article that there have been studies on a new test that can help early detection of parvo. I hope this will be succesfull as this is a very dangerous disease for both dogs and cats.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Parvo seen at Storrar vets, Chester CH3

L34 Prescot and Huyton Liverpool, also 3 cases in LL19 Prestatyn area.

2 unvaccinated pups seen at Whitecross vets L13 Liverpool and 2 dogs from same household in Bridlington East Yorkshire.

Pdsa in Derby area seeing cases as is vets near pride Park area.

(NR27) Sheringham, Norfolk, one dog dead, other serious both walked at/near the caravan and camping site. No more details as yet

Dog recovering Leeds 15 Crossgates, PDSA Thamesmead warning of cases in the area and pup in Chichester West Sussex (bought from Kent).

warning posters up in BB9 Nelson, stray dog picked up in city centre Nuthall road Nottingham NG16, dog died in Bentley New village Doncaster DN5

Sorry this is not all in one day these are outbreaks since I was off last week.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I work in a vets in South Wales and we had a little puppy die from parvovirus the other weekend


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

it seems to be under control here now


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Reports of cases in Ossett and South Kirkby.

PDSA Stoke-On-Trent also seeing more Parvo again

6 parvo pups dumped and died in Worksop (end Oct), one pup dead and rest of litter plus Mum have parvo in Grimsby (DN31).


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

8 week old bull dog cross confirmed with Parvo and sadly put to sleep at Myerscough Vets, Padiham. The dog was from the Padiham area - BB12 8QN - but had been bought in Oldham a week ago.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

5 month old vaccinated pup confirmed with Parvo in Kidsgrove Staffs (ST8)

3 month old pup in Leeds 6 West Yorks and Pup diagnosed and put to sleep in Tyne and Wear area.

Jaw-dropping story from Hightown liversedge (windybank estate )west Yorks. Man letting his dog have bloody diarrhoea on path and when challenged for leaving it responded that his dog had Parvo and couldn't help it...AND IS WALKING HIS DOG AROUND THE ESTATE. PLEASE BE AWARE IF YOU LIVE HERE!!

12 mth old dog died of parvo in the BB8 area (Colne). The dog has been to the areas of Bank Hall, Rowley lake, Burnley (BB10) and ball grove in Colne.

Ibstock (LE67 Sense Valley). 15 week old Vaccinated Rottie died and brother fighting in vets. Two other dogs also at vets under observation.



DE15 (Bretby Burton- On- Trent) - 11 week old pup recovering well and UB9 (rehoming centre in Harefield Near Uxbridge) lost two dogs in November to Parvo.

(CM1) Chignal St James, Chelmsford, puppy bought from a farm in the area had to be put to sleep

Litter of 5 puppies died within week of contracting what is thought to be Parvo (SG17 Shefford), also went to SG8 Bassingbourn Daily. Notice in vets Bourne End (SL8) warning of 2 cases in the area recently.

JRT pup in Thetford IP24 (but came from Mildenhall area), had to be put to sleep due to deterioration


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Have been advised by vets in Burnley that they are seeing at least two cAses of parvo a week ATM inc some vaccinated dogs


----------



## buddybaby1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Took Buddy to the vets today for his second injection and they had a parvo warning sign up we are in essex.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

PARVO-ALERT! 8 week old Bichon Frise puppy bought from Loughton. has parvo and is being treated in a vets in Witham Essex.


----------



## Beaglemummy (Jan 21, 2014)

Does a dogs general vaccination cover parvo or is it seperate ?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

it should cover everything, including parvo


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Blue Cross have issued a warning in Grimsby
Blue Cross | Latest news across the animal charity


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fleur said:


> Blue Cross have issued a warning in Grimsby
> Blue Cross | Latest news across the animal charity


Oh no! thats where i go to training classes


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I read in local Colchester Essex newspaper today that a stray puppy is in vets in Clacton Essex being treated for Parvo,also been told of cases of it in Ely Cambridgeshire,


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry I've not updated this for ages as wasn't here, here is a few updated ones....



08.05.14...(CM3) Chelmsford. A Cockapoo puppy purchased from Pleshey is being treated for parvo. Owner lives in Great Horkesley, Colchester (CO6)
07.05.14... (CM7) Braintree, Essex. Two puppies have died and an 11-month-old dog is fighting for his life. A third puppy appears to have survived.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks so much for this info , i live not far from these cases ,i will x post on other sites xx


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Vets in Dunfermline have their first confirmed case of Parvo in years!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I've just seen this on 'Bolton Destitute Animal Shelter ' facebook page ...

Warning: Puppy found on Moses Gate Country park yesterday in vets with suspected PARVO VIRUS - Please be aware if you are taking your own dogs for a walk on there.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Confirmed case in Loddon NR14 and cases in Diss Norfolk


----------



## genna ann (Dec 8, 2008)

This disease is very easily vaccinated against.

Maybe the reason its rearing its ugly head is all those people that dont vaccinate.

*sits back and waits to be flamed*

Genna xx


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

genna ann said:


> This disease is very easily vaccinated against.
> 
> Maybe the reason its rearing its ugly head is all those people that dont vaccinate.
> 
> ...


Gosh who knew.

My previous Border collie caught parvo at 16 months old - she was fully vaccinated (as were all our dogs as we competed in open obedience comps). We had 5 dogs at the time, all were vaccinated at the same time, with the same batch of vaccine, she was the only one who caught it. She'd had her puppy vacs and also her booster ... still caught bloody parvo though. The vaccine obviously didn't work on her, I'd rather know where an outbreak is than risk my animals life with this awful illness. Until you've had a dog who has survived it you don't know how horrible an illness it is (and also how expensive it is as well).


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Parvo can rear its ugly head in vaccinated dogs, I know of at least five dogs which were vaccinated yet still died of parvo. My own dog Archie was vaccinated at 8 weeks but still caught parvo we were lucky he survived, but many others have died.

I think it is important to know where there are outbreaks.

Val xx


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

PARVO-ALERT! (HG1) Harrogate. Confirmed case, dog was vaccinated but immune system compromised.
Also Rhondda Cynon Taff, Sth Wales. Confirmed & waiting further details


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

28.11.14L21 & L23) Litherland & Crosby, Liverpool. Vet reported cases of parvo
28.11.14: (CF62) Barry, Sth Wales. Poor dog sold with parvo and lost its fight. It was a bulldog puppy bought from a dealer in Rochdale
28.11.14: East London. Reported cases
27.11.14: (EX13) Axminster, East Devon. Confirmed case
27.11.14: (WF9) South Kirby, West Yorks. Confirmed case
25.11.14: (IP5) Ipswich. Confirmed cases


----------

